

Solar storm heads Earth's way after double sun blasts - staatsgeheim
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-solar-storm-earth-sun-blasts.html

======
seren
> "We don't expect any unmanageable impacts to national infrastructure from
> these solar events at this time but we are watching these events closely,"
> said Thomas Berger, director of the Space Weather Prediction Center at the
> National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.

This is so reassuring..

Space weather forecast : Armageddon delayed to next major eruption.

